# Prom Pictures tommorrow!



## xxWesxx (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a Issue, im going to be shooting my high school prom on my DSLR, for two girls that want them done. Now at first thinking tomorrow will be sunny and just a perfect day, then today i found out its going to be a total washout, rain, tornadoes, floods. You name it. Now, She wants really good pictures but not in a studio style, But she doesn't want to get rained on. What are your guys suggestions on making them prom pictures look nice, without studio, or getting rained on?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

xxWesxx said:


> I have a Issue, im going to be shooting my high school prom on my DSLR, for two girls that want them done. Now at first thinking tomorrow will be sunny and just a perfect day, then today i found out its going to be a total washout, rain, tornadoes, floods. You name it. Now, She wants really good pictures but not in a studio style, But she doesn't want to get rained on. What are your guys suggestions on making them prom pictures look nice, without studio, or getting rained on?




Where were you planning to shoot the images?  If you are shooting outdoors and it's raining, not much you can do about that except wait for the rain to pass.  Tornadoes -- I'd wait for those to pass too.

Seriously -- A bright sunny day is not always the best weather to take photos.  Overcast, rainy days can present some exceptional lighting conditions for portraits.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 26, 2013)

Hope for overcast day with no rain or tornados.


----------



## xxWesxx (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol. Yes that is what im hoping for, But its 95% chance lol


----------



## xxWesxx (Apr 26, 2013)

Well Jw, I appreciate the answer, And i think your right. But im kinda looking for a solution to the rain issue. The tornadoes...i dont think will happen, But the rain part. Im not sure how to protect my equipment + make her happy.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 26, 2013)

Any chance to find a covered patio or house with a wrap around porch that you could take pictures at? Or maybe a gazebo. Just someplace covered where you are outdoors and get some lighting to do the pictures.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 26, 2013)

You can you a clear plastic bag to protect you camera and lens, just use a rubberband at the end of the lens and then have a place to put your hand in the back to press the shutter. (The other gear, I don't know for sure.)


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2013)

Get a camera condom for your body & lens (or make one as Ron suggested) and "borrow" an assisant to act as a VAL* and hold an umbrella over the light.  

*Voice Activated Lightstand


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 26, 2013)

Besides the camera... the girls are all dressed up, they may not want to be out in it. Depends on if you're taking photos before the prom at someone's house or at the venue, but I was thinking the same thing - a porch, covered walkway, etc. if it's not too breezy and blowing rain in. 

At the venue is there a lobby, interesting doorway, or anything architectural that might work as a background? Or maybe there will be some decorations set up at the prom that you could use as background. I usually try to notice where the light looks the best (even though I think your eyes can perceive it as brighter than the camera will read it).

In a pinch, and I haven't tried it to know if it will work, but if your only option is the camera's flash I know people will stick a business card in front of the flash to diffuse it to prevent harsh shadows. This might be an 'any port in a storm' situation.


----------



## xxWesxx (Apr 26, 2013)

Vintage, i think you just saved me. The Camera "condom" was a good idea, but as vintage had said, the girls don't want to be in the rain. Now the only thing is, Is trying to find a covered area. And as flash goes, all i have is the Onboard on the Cannon Rebel t3i. 
So i think my next purchase will be a Flash.


----------



## gregtallica (May 1, 2013)

If you found somewhere inside that you liked, you could always just bounce the onboard camera flash, that _may_ help. I've done this before at family parties and such... I actually just used a large white post-it pad, or some kind of thick white card, and angle it appropriately. It's not a pro finish, but it does fill the light better and won't leave harsh bs lighting like your onboard will normally do.

If you're holding the camera portrait orentation, you may want to adjust the card sideways so it's still sending off the ceiling.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 1, 2013)

Grab a tissue or toilet paper square and wrap it around your on camera flash.. it will diffuse the light and make it less harsh.


----------



## gsgary (May 1, 2013)

Why not be different and do a trash the dress before the event


----------



## Juga (May 1, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Why not be different and do a trash the dress before the event



This is a fantastic idea!:lmao:


----------

